# Rahmenbruch Mercury



## koblenz2 (2. Oktober 2005)

Hallo, schön, dass ich dieses forum ergoogelt habe, n´abend zusammen.

Hab ein mercury aus 2001, an dem mir die kettenstrebe rechts gebrochen ist, kurz vor der yoke. Glatter durchbiss.Schade. Kein springen oder sowas, eher waldautobahn und bergsteigen im mittelgebirge. Leider keine digicam.
Hab bei der firma angerufen, aber bisher ohne ergebnis, bzw. rückruf. Dann eine e-mail gesendet, aber auch ohne antwort. Hätte gern gewußt, wie lange da garantie ist von dem edelhändler bergwerk; der händler von dem ich´s hab, meinte gestzliche frist, also 2jahre, alles rum....und ob´s die überhaupt noch gibt, aber laut homepage ja schon bzw. wieder? Aber dann intressiert die ja nicht mein uraltrahmen   

War jetzt bei anderem händler, der meinte vielleicht könnte man es ja noch schweißen, also die strebe rausflexen und eine neue einsetzen. Müßte nur wissen, welches ALU das ist. Ein Herr Juchem wäre eventuell in der Lage sowas zu verarzten, professionel. Wär halt teuer und ich muß es neu lackieren lassen, 

Frage A) Weiss einer die genaue ALU Bezeichnung? 
Frage B) Macht es SINN, oder besorg ich mir lieber was aus taiwan..., 
meine , wenn ich sowas schweissen lasse, nicht das es tags drauf ein zehntimeter weiter wieder bricht...Mal von den kosten abgesehen, irgendwie häng ich an dem gerät... was rät die ibc-community mir?
Lieben gruß aus dem rheinland


----------



## bluesky (2. Oktober 2005)

also ich würde erst mal ne antwort von bergwerk abwarten wenn du glück hast sind sie kulant und du bekommst ersatz oder vielleicht einen sonderpreis für nen neuen mercury rahmen ..

von rausflexen und schweissen halte ich nichts ... mal abgesehen von den kosten .. und obs den rest den rahmens nicht extra noch belastet etc.

außerdem bekommt man ja schon gute neue alurahmen für wenige hundert euro ... wenns kein bergwerk sein muss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Splash (2. Oktober 2005)

Also bei einem 4 Jahre alten Rahmen dürfte die Reparatur mehr kosten, als der Rahmen noch Restwert hat. Zudem ist AFAIK die heutige Firma Bergwerk rechtlich gesehen nicht Nachfolger der alten Firma, die Deinen Rahmen gebaut hat. Evtl sind die ja wirklich so kulant und bieten Dir einen neuen Mercury für einen günstigeren Preis an (was sehr für die Firma Bergwerk sprechen würde) - Ansprüche hast Du jedenfalls keine und lohnen wird eine Reparatur in der Regel auch nicht bei einem solchen Rahmen.


----------



## koblenz2 (2. Oktober 2005)

Danke für die antworten, dachte mir schon, dass vom schweissen abzuraten ist. Ist  wohl nicht so vertrauenserweckend, warte noch auf eine BW-antwort, sonst darf´s zum sperrmüll.
Mal gucken bei anderen herstellern wer längere garantien gibt, ist ja doch´n stolzer preis mal gewesen...


----------



## wolfi_1 (9. Oktober 2005)

Ihr macht einem Ja richtig Angst ..... glaube hier aber eher an einen Ausreisser in der Fertigung.
Mein Rohloff-Mercury ist auch aus 2001 und sollte eigentlich noch ein paar Jahre halten.

lg

Wolfgang


----------

